# Matriculation & Homulgation?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As many of you know, I've now imported my classic Jeep into Portugal and am now beginning the matriculation process.

I want to have the car converted to GPL/LPG because the 5.9 litre engine drinks petrol........ Obviously once converted, the engine emissions will be greatly reduced.

The guy handling the matriculation tells me that the car cannot be converted to GLP/LPG until after the car has been matriculated and that it has to be subjected to an emissions test before said matriculation....... which in turn means that the car has to have it's emission test whilst running on petrol rather than the much cleaner GLP/LPG. 

Can anyone tell me if there's any way I can get the conversion done before matriculation so the car can be emission tested on the cleaner burning fuel please?

I'm also led to believe that "Vehicles over 30 years old are classified as having cultural and historic interest to Portuguese State Heritage and do not need to undergo any kind of homologation adaptations"//_ link removed_// but information below
Can anyone direct me to a Portuguese Govt website that confirms that please?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Importing and Registering Classic Cars in Portugal
Classic cars can be driven freely into Portugal providing they are for personal, temporary use and have the necessary vehicle taxation, insurance, and documentation.

Those wishing to import a classic car permanently into Portugal may drive the car for four days before registering it with the customs (Alfândegas).

Vehicle tax (Imposto Automóvel) must be paid for all classic cars
Vehicles made before 1960 are taxed at a lower rate
Classic cars brought into Portugal on a permanent basis must meet the following legal requirements:

Be classified by the International Classic Car Federation (Fédération Internationale des Véhicule Anciens, FIVA)
Have a Classic Car Certificate (Certificado de Automóvel Antigo) from FIVA or ACP
Have a Technical Logbook/Manual (Ficha Técnica) from FIVA or other competent organisation
Have a colour photograph of the vehicle
Have a vehicle Logbook (Livrete) and Owner's Document (Título de Propridade) issued in the name of the owner/driver
Have the original and latest commercial purchase receipt (Factura Comercial)
Have an Authority to Circulate Document (Guia de Circulação) issued by Customs (Alfândegas)
Vehicles from the USA, Canada, South Africa, New Zealand, Australia, India or the UK must meet European Union homologation approval standards if the vehicle is less than 30 years old
Vehicles over 30 years old are classified as having cultural and historic interest to Portuguese State Heritage and do not need to undergo any kind of homologation adaptations.

As a European Union member state Portugal adheres to the Mutual Recognition Scheme which means that the IMTT needs to be sure that any vehicle imported into Portugal is suitable for use on Portuguese roads. The driver/owner must provide documentary evidence from FIVA or the manufacturer of any physical alterations made to the vehicle.

Import duty
A classic vehicle may be imported into Portugal tax-free provided:

The vehicle is for private use only
The registered owner of the vehicle is imported from another EU country where they have been resident for at least 185 days
The vehicle has been used by its registered owner in their former country for at least six months
DGV Certificate of Compliance Form Model 9 has been filled out and submitted to the DGV confirming the vehicle has undergone an inspection
The owner has submitted a copy of passport, driver's licence, residency (or application), tax details and number and at least three years' original tax returns
A certificate of cancellation of residence issued by the person's consulate
The Portuguese Classic Cars Club (Clube Português de Automóveis Antigos) has a lot of useful information (in Portuguese but will translate into English will translate).CLUBE PORTUGUÊS DE AUTOMÓVEIS ANTIGOS - Entrada


----------



## Magee (Aug 10, 2011)

*Lpg*

What is the situation in the event of the vehicle having been modified in its country of origin and prior to its importation into Portugal ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I think your in one of those nowhere land situations. 
Why not try another tack first contact one of the LPG Converters and check with them MasterGs - LPG/Gasoline, LPG/Diesel, Member of ANIC GPL. one of the reasons could be that a "classic car" by definition shouldn't have a LPG conversion.

By guy I presume you mean agent, so he should know what he's on about @€750.

I wouldn't take the Anglo link as gospel because the personal import information is out of date for non classic cars, but if information is accurate, then you might meet a few more problems.. 

I think you need to contact one of the Classic Car Clubs or the Caramulo Museum Museu do Caramulo are very helpful, as the information should be there somewhere.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've been itching to get to see the museum anyway so guess this is a good excuse to do so......


----------

